# Get up and shoot!



## Neil S. (Aug 11, 2011)

I find myself spending too much time talking about taking photos, and not enough time actually shooting.

So to motivate me (and hopefully others) to get up and start releasing that shutter, I am creating this thread.

Please post your photos that you have taken within the last 24hrs.

Neil


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 11, 2011)

I took this a little less than 1hr ago.

1)


----------



## tmL (Aug 11, 2011)

Last night while walking around:


----------



## Compaq (Aug 11, 2011)

2 quite different photos. Not sure if they're any good, but at least I took them 




bølge/wave by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr




Stjerner over Høylandsbygd by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats what I'm talking about!

Thanks for joining in guys.

Oh noes, now I need to get off my a$$ and shoot some more again lol.

What have I got myself into here......


----------



## JWellman (Aug 12, 2011)

At dusk last night...


----------



## Hardrock (Aug 12, 2011)

Fantastic JWellman.


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 12, 2011)

Walk around a lake this morning, dappled lighting can be good.  Put the flower on the right because I was thinking screen saver when I shot it.  
-




-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## amandalee (Aug 12, 2011)

I LOVE this shot Joe! It is awesome!


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 12, 2011)

amandalee said:


> I LOVE this shot Joe! It is awesome!


-
Thanks Amanda , messing around is about it , thanks for looking.  Have a rug rat ballerina to shoot in the morning , we will see how that goes. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 12, 2011)

Just barely within the last 24 hours but...


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 12, 2011)

Warped Reality


----------



## JWellman (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice photos everyone. :thumbup: I love looking for letter art. It's like a scavenger hunt! I took "Hope" today.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm, I need to get off my ass ... or at least off this computer.


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 12, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I need to get off my ass ... or at least off this computer.



+1

:thumbup:


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 13, 2011)

Intentionally Missed Focus:


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 13, 2011)

One from today: 




-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 14, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> One from today:
> 
> -
> Shoot well, Joe



I like the lighting.

Could you tell us how you shot this?

Good job :thumbup:

Neil


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 14, 2011)

Neil S. said:


> joealcantar said:
> 
> 
> > One from today:
> ...


-
Thanks Neil, I'm an old Novatron shooter for studio at home, started with them and have never failed.  Main (camera left) is a light shot through a Panel (3foot width x 6ft high) basically a huge light box.  Fill light is another one of the lights with a Softlighter II on a stand.  Background is two lights with barn doors.  She is sitting on a small stool and leaning on a larger stool.   
D700 with 85mm @ 1/250th f4.0   so main was more than likely a 4.0 and the fill was a little less , normally 1 stop less. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## TCD photography (Aug 15, 2011)

From this morning:




IMG_6415 by Trapper Creek Daughter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## phoenix83 (Aug 15, 2011)

Like the topic going to shoot something in the morning


----------



## campeterz (Aug 15, 2011)

took this one about 23 hours ago... Still counts!
(I'm in the process of learning HDR photography)


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 16, 2011)

Heres one from the 85 1.2L wide open.

Took this in the street by my house a little over 30min ago.


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 16, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> Thanks Neil, I'm an old Novatron shooter for studio at home, started with them and have never failed. Main (camera left) is a light shot through a Panel (3foot width x 6ft high) basically a huge light box. Fill light is another one of the lights with a Softlighter II on a stand. Background is two lights with barn doors. She is sitting on a small stool and leaning on a larger stool.
> D700 with 85mm @ 1/250th f4.0 so main was more than likely a 4.0 and the fill was a little less , normally 1 stop less.
> -
> Shoot well, Joe



You really seem to know your lighting, and it shows in your work.

I have so much to learn about studio lighting setups, and am mostly just a natural light shooter. I want to learn more about artifical lighting because I have been considering going semi-pro, and will need that knowledge.

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.

Neil


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 16, 2011)

Heres one I shot about 30min ago.


----------



## SethDuBois (Aug 16, 2011)

Went for a walk around town with my camera, I like how this one turned out - it's a flower arrangement hanging from a street lamp.


----------



## matt hkd (Aug 16, 2011)

at newport beach last night


----------



## SethDuBois (Aug 16, 2011)

Had to make due with the balcony as a stand and a point & shoot, but it turned out pretty well I think...Wish I could have gotten a bit more detail from the moon though.


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 19, 2011)

I shot this about 20min ago.

70-200

Nothing but auto color/contrast/tone in PS.

1)


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 19, 2011)

Heres the same one sourced from the RAW file.

1)


----------



## illuminatingenigma (Sep 22, 2011)

I find that when I just start shooting I can eventually hit a target. You have to take a picture to make a picture. If you never let the shutter close you will never have examples of what works and doesn't. You learn by doing.
Great pictures by the way


----------



## Jethro (Sep 23, 2011)

Taken about 2 hours ago..I'm trying to get more into HDR, this is maybe the 5th attempt..sorry for the photomatix watermarks, but I don't think there is a way of getting rid of them in the trial version  C&C welcome





image host


----------



## joealcantar (Oct 3, 2011)

Shot a little yesterday, messing around with TT5 and TT1 (disappointed with them so far). Had to go to flex cable as a back-up, not a big fan of commander mode. These are in Joshua Tree National Park, plain flash to keep from drawing attention. 
-





-




-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## kojack (Oct 3, 2011)

Took these three in the past 24hrs with my iPhone.  

Just playing around with a little app.  
















Comments are welcome.


----------

